# You won't believe this eBay Transaction. Wilton Vise



## StrikerDown (Oct 10, 2011)

Bad news and good news!

Bad news first:

The Wilton I ordered on eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/380371252950?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Auction closed on Sept 27th. should have had it the following Friday or Mon. It didn't arrive the seller on Mon emailed me stating that it was being shipped to them and the container was late. The apologized and said they were refunding the $36.95 shipping as compensation if I still wanted the Vise. I said no problem I still wanted it.

It was supposed tho ship the following Friday... The following Monday the owner of the company called my cell phone and apologized again and told me the container the vise was in was misplaced and the vise was not going to ship until as late as the next Friday and if I still wanted to wait he would refund half of my purchase price and ship it next day as soon as it arrived. I told him I didn't mind waiting and thanked him for the GREAT COMMUNICATION.

The good news:

The vise just arrived and stuffed in the box was a Wilton T shirt, A set of Wilton magnetic plastic soft jaws, and a set of Columbian by Wilton magnetic rubber soft jaws in addition to the brand new Wilton vise!!!

Not bad, a 3" Wilton Machinist vise for $101.00 delivered! Plus extras!!!

This is the best Most reputable dealer I have delt with on eBay!!!!

Here is their company web address if anyone needs anything they sell!!!
http://stores.ebay.com/Equipment-Sales-and-Surplus?_rdc=1


Here it is:










EDIT:
I just noticed 1 small problem with the vise, it's missing the little Wilton label on the movable jaw! :nana:


----------



## BVH (Oct 10, 2011)

Nice pickup! Glad to know there are still some reputable sellers out there!


----------



## precisionworks (Oct 10, 2011)

> it's missing the little Wilton label on the movable jaw! :nana:


I just happen to have a spare one that only cost me $400 & will sell it to you for the same price. :devil:


----------



## indadark (Feb 12, 2012)

Today was at my friends shop. He was showing me how to change the torn CV boots on my truck. I was making note of all the tools I didn't have and would need to purchase to do the job at home if I ever needed to do it again. Brass hammer, C-clip pliers, steel mallet, prybar, crimping tool, etc. When were were at his vise getting ready to knock the joint off the axle I mentioned I'd also need to get a sturdier vise. My friend goes "You want a vise? I have an unused one that's been sitting on the shelf for years." I go "Hell yeah!" 






I have the coolest friends.


----------



## StrikerDown (Feb 13, 2012)

indadark said:


> I have the coolest friends.



Yes you do!

Sweet Vise.


----------



## indadark (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks! Anybody know how to identify which model it is?


----------



## StrikerDown (Feb 13, 2012)

It's hard to tell from the pic what size it is but it looks like this one:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Wilton-675-...8?pt=BI_Tool_Work_Holding&hash=item2a1980b516


----------



## indadark (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks that looks exactly like the one I have.


----------



## onvol (Mar 1, 2012)

A sweet deal would be if I lived in Massachusetts http://gsaauctions.gov/gsaauctions/aucdsclnk?sl=11QSCI12023005#.T1A1P2yjTkw.email that would be great to get for say : $15 lol


----------



## PEU (Mar 2, 2012)

That looks like a wood turning lathe


----------

